# Transfer Android messages to iPhone



## Engof (Aug 1, 2012)

Plan to get an iPhone and want to keep those Android SMS messages on new iPhone as well. Is there a way to do this?

Thanks.


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

I did a quick google search of "Android SMS to iPhone backup" and returned a couple commercial products that claim to accomplish this.


----------



## Engof (Aug 1, 2012)

spatha said:


> I did a quick google search of "Android SMS to iPhone backup" and returned a couple commercial products that claim to accomplish this.


Thanks! I have tried one called backuptrans. It transferred only 20 messages then ask for a license key. Is there a free way?

Thanks a gain.


----------

